# How long does gravel full of waste take to break down?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Like naturally that is. I've got a UGF on a 5.5g and the gravel seems loaded with fish waste and some left over food. I've got a red cherry shrimp in there (z.danio decimated all my other RCS ;_ with white cloud minnows. No snails. 

How long does the waste naturally take to break down?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I've never liked UGF personally, my 5.5g has an AC20 filter.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Like naturally that is. I've got a UGF on a 5.5g and the gravel seems loaded with fish waste and some left over food. I've got a red cherry shrimp in there (z.danio decimated all my other RCS ;_ with white cloud minnows. No snails.
> 
> How long does the waste naturally take to break down?


Vaccuum it. You think its gonna break down? How does that make any sense when you're adding more waste all the time.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I was thinking if I took out all the inhabitants and just left the UGF go in an empty tank if it would naturally breakdown. Then again I think I read somewhere they MTS snails eat the waste? ;?? Not sure if I got that info part from a LFS and the other half off the web while reading some forums.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Well I was thinking if I took out all the inhabitants and just left the UGF go in an empty tank if it would naturally breakdown. Then again I think I read somewhere they MTS snails eat the waste? ;?? Not sure if I got that info part from a LFS and the other half off the web while reading some forums.


They produce waste as they eat waste... if they do.. It's not gonna work like that.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Waste does break down (nitrogen cycle) but you will definitely have to vacuum it if you don't have plants


----------

